# Some expat group in Regensburg ?



## Marifer (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi everyone, I am María our family (2 adults and a dog) will relocate to Regensburg in the summer and will like to know if there is a group of expats that would like to meet. I am fluent in ES GER ENG 
Looking forward to seeing you soon in person.


----------

